# Audio high-end?



## greco21 (Sep 2, 2007)

hola amigos, solo quiero consultar de alguna pagina 
q me  ayude a entender de forma detallada y facil la tecnologia 
HI END de audio...cualquier sugerencia de paginas es bienvenida, gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 2, 2007)

Aqui hay algo

http://www.pcpaudio.com/


----------



## zopilote (Sep 3, 2007)

Algo que siempre he tratado de conseguir es un high-end, algo para entender lo complicado que resulta obtenerlo, ya sea con integrados o transistores y aún con las válvulas. Tambien te aconsejo que veas la revista Elektor Año 2005 Nro300 mayo, donde publicaron amplificador high-end.


----------

